# Life Guard hit by boat??



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

My sister in law says that she heard a news report about a life guard at Freeman Park on the north end of Carolina Beach, was run over by a boat and was cut up by the prop and that the boat never stopped.

Is this so? If so did he survive? What was he doing out that deep to even near a boat.

I did not even know they had life guards at Freeman Park.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.wect.com/Global/story.asp?S=8625042&nav=menu157_2


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*man*

that sux's ....... hope they catch the bums


----------



## Mark Law (Sep 17, 2006)

Man! Thats just horrible! Can't believe such idots own boats. Really hope they catch them and hmm....KEEL HAUL THEM! One could only hope.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

thats an awful big boat...it will be found hopefully sooner than later..or atleast before they change the name. Wonder if the boater even knew of the accident?? A 30 to 40 foot boat may have never seen him!!


----------

